# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  احتياطات لمشاهدة طفلك التليفزيون

## دموع الغصون

يحب الأطفال مشاهدة التليفزيون ويقضوا الكثير من وقتهم أمامه، لذا يجب أن نتخذ بعض الاحتياطات اللازمة عند مشاهدة ابناءنا للتليفزيون حتى يحصلوا على اقصى استفادة ممكنة منه.



1-تأكدي أن ما يشاهدة في التليفزيون مخصص للصغار وليس به اي عنف أو مشاهد خارجة، قد تحتوي بعض افلام الكارتون على مواقف يستحيل تنفيذها في الحقيقة هنا يجب أن توضحي له خطورة تنفيد مثل هذه المواقف وانها مشاهد صممت فقط للترفيه


2-يجب أن تشاركي ابناءك ساعات ترفيهم بمشاركتهم اللعب أو قراءة قصة أو حتى التنزهه والذهاب إلى النادي حتى لا يصبح التليفزيون مصدر الترفيه الوحيد امامهم مما يجعلهم يشاهدوا الكثير من البرامج الغير مناسبة لهم


3-قومي بإطفاء التلفزيون وقت الوجبات فمن الأفضل أن يحكي لكم طفلك عن يومه و تحكي له ايضا عن يومك و اي موضوع شيق لكما خلال الغذاء لأن ذلك ينمي مهاراته الاجتماعية بدلا من الانطوائية.


4-ناقشي مع طفلك كل ما يشاهدة وتعرفي على رأيه وبادلية النقاش وكأنه رجل كبير، لأن ذلك ينمي فيه روح المناقشة وتقبل الرأى الاخر حتى وإن لم يكن متفق معه


5-اجعلي وقت التلفزيون شئ يحاول الطفل الحصول عليه و ليس حقا مكتسب كأن تخبريه أن وقت التلفزيون سيكون بعد انهاء الواجبات المدرسية.


 6-نظمي وقتك في المشاهدة ايضا، و لا تتركي نفسك تتابعي و يلهيك برنامج في وقت أن يكون طفلك يريد أن يأكل أو يطلب منك مساعدته في واجباته. لا تشاهدي التلفزيون اوقات الوجبات ايضا حتى يأخذك مثالا له.

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل بحس في غريب للاسلوب في مشاهدة التلفاز

يابكون من طول الفترة للمشاهدة او باسلوب المشاهدة نفسه 



مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

اكيد هالشي لازم يكون تحت مراقبة الاهل وتنسيقهم لحتى نضمن هالجيل يكون ماشي بالطريق الصحيح 
بشكرك محمد على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل

----------


## shams spring

*فعلا شغلة التلفزيون لازم تكون فيها مراقبة للاطفال 
خصوصي انه اكتر برامج الاطفال هي خيالية ومنا ما يخل بالاخلاق ويخالف تعاليم الاسلام 
وهي تنمو في الاطفال مع مرور الوقت ...!!

كمان شغلة الامهات ... والثورة التركية العجيبة ...يعني مستعدة طنش ابنها لاجل المسلسل ... لازم يكون في وعي اكتر من هيك ...لانه الطفل بيتعلم من هالثقافة ..!!

مشكوووورة دموع ... ابدعت*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مرورك الأروع شمس 
بس العبئ الاكبر على الاهل الموجودين بالبيت مع الاطفال تحت سن 18 
المفروض يكون توعيه و تثقيف ومراقبه لنوعية البرامج يلي بتابعوها

----------


## &روان&

_موضوع بقمة الاهمية دموع لما له اثر كبير على حياة الاطفال سواء الصحية او الاجتماعية
والسلوكية ويجب ان يكون هناك متابعة من الاهل ومراقبة لما يشاهدونه في التلفاز

شكرا الك_

----------


## اليتيم العماني

شكرا لك أيتها الناشطة في مجال العناية بالأطفال .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور الجميل 
روان تعليق جميل من اخصائية مميزة
اليتيم نورت الموضوع 



*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

النور من نورك . يسرني ما تطرحين .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ويسرني وجودك أيضاً 




*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

المفروض انه يكون هنالك رقابة من قبل الاهل على جميع ما يشاهده الاطفال 
لانه والله عنجد حرام تخرب عقول هولاء الاطفال 

يسلمو دموع على ما قدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بالفعل يجب على الاهل ان يقوموا باحكام الرقابة على الاطفال خلال مشاهدتهم التلفاز والا قذ يؤثر ذلك سلبا" على تصرفاتهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورات صبايا على التعليقات الجميلة 
مرور مميز كتميز ارواحكن 

*

----------

